#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Hoe hout buigen?

## vegapower

ik heb een vraagsken...  :Big Grin:  
bij vele hoorngeladen baskasten is er een houte plank gebogen... hoe doet men dat?
zijn dat verschillende tripel plaatjes op elkaar ?
of plooien ze echt multiplex van 15 mm dik? hoe dan?

alvast bedankt

----------


## @lex

Massief hout kan je stomen en daarna mbv een mal in een ronde (of andere) vorm buigen. Deze techniek leent zich niet erg goed voor multiplex. De lagen komen bij dit soort bewerkingen relatief makkelijk van elkaar.

Je kan een aantal dunne lagen triplex over elkaar heen plakken in de juiste vorm.

Ook kan je twee dunnere platen (de helft van de uiteindelijk beoogde dikte) om de vijf a tien milimeter over de gehele lengte tot 3/4e van de dikte van de plaat inzagen. Lijm vervolgens bijde platen in de juiste kromming tegen elkaar aan (op zo'n manier dat de gezaagde groeven tegen elkaar aankomen). Bouwmarkten leveren een halfproduct van MDF, dat zich hiervoor ook leent. Nadeel aan deze techniek is dat er in de plaat holtes blijven. Deze beinvloeden de geluidkwaliteit!

Gr @lex

----------


## flurk

Er bestaat multi plex in verschillende diktes die kan gebogen worden.Ik ben wel niet of de hoogte of die geschikt is voor het maken van speakers.

----------


## dokter dB

je kan ook buigplex nemen. dat kan je met een paar lagen over elkaar heen plakken.

----------


## beyma

buig triplex is inderdaad makkelijk te vormen ,maar het is wel erg zacht en zeker niet glad van structuur.

Voor het mooiste resultaat neem je 3 of hooguit 4 mm dik berken triplex en daarvan lijm je drie lagen op elkaar, waarbij de houtdraad richting haaks op de ronding staat (dus niet met de bocht mee buigen) 

Buig MDF is mooi, maar bij het vast zetten gaan vaak die smalle stroken mdf aan de achterkant los zitten. 
Beste manier om met buig mdf te werken is de eerste laag met de groeven naar je toe, en de tweede laag met de gladde kant naar je toe (uiteidelijk zitten dan de groeven tegen elkaar, met lekker veel lijm er tussen)

De bochten zelf maak je met behulp van -gefreesde- 'schenkels' , dat zijn zeg maar wat spanten bij een boot zijn, daar tegen kan je makkelijk je materiaal vast tacken/spijkeren/schroeven. Als je die schenkels allemaal netjes het zelfde hebt gefreest dan weet je zeker dat je de mooiste rondingen krijgt !  

Indien er belangstelling voor is wil ik wel eens wat foto's maken van hoe je een niet ronde maar parabolische straal kan frezen zonder CNC bank, maar wel met CNC precisie  :Cool:

----------


## dokter dB

> buig triplex is inderdaad makkelijk te vormen ,maar het is wel erg zacht en zeker niet glad van structuur.



dat is inderdaad waar maar ik dacht dat je het op t laatst in de epoxy moest smeren ofzo... of word dat wat zwaar?

----------


## Gast1401081

In de tijd van de VOC-schepen bogen ze hout door de ene kant nat te maken en de andere droog te stoken... idee??

----------


## Rademakers

Ik gebruik buigtriplex ook voor mijn cilindervormige subs. De buitenkant moet resoluut worden afgewerkt met bijvoorbeeld glasvezelmat en epoxy, vanwege de zachte en grove structuur.
Voor een afronding binnen in een sub zou je voor de netheid kunnen verven, al hoeft dat niet, de binnenstraal is immers veel minder grof door het samendrukken van het materiaal.

Een voorbeeldje van rondingen buigen, reeds op het net: Speakerplans.com





> Indien er belangstelling voor is wil ik wel eens wat foto's maken van hoe je een niet ronde maar parabolische straal kan frezen zonder CNC bank, maar wel met CNC precisie



 Count me in.

Mvg Johan

----------


## ronny

Die foto's wil ik ook wel eens zien :Smile:  

mvg
ronny

----------


## beyma

Ik was van plan deze fotosessie aankomende dinsdag (klus avond) te gaan maken, maar ik moet naar Ahoy om Frans Bauer te gaan opbouwen....

dus het wordt een andere keer... :Cool:

----------


## Boi

Ik boog vroeger gewoon triplex van 4mm, gewoon nat maken en de verf fohn aan de droge kant en dan 3 op elkaar, of als het om iets kleins ging dan maakte ik 1 of 2 houten spantjes en dan drukte ik er voorzichtig droog 1 triplex plaat in en als hij vast zat 2 zijplaatjes in de vorm en de ruimte er achter ging gewoon pur in, iets te veel zodat je de volgende dag ongeveer het zelfde volume door 2 gaten aan de achterzijde erbuiten had liggen maar stijf was het dan wel.

----------

